# Food Network HD ??



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Every time my wife and I watch the Food Network (she's an amazing cook), we wonder if it is or ever will be available in HD.... Talking about wetting your appetite -- food in HD!
Anyboy know if it's likely? I would think so.
Dave


----------



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

DaveTinNY said:


> Talking about wetting your appetite -- food in HD!
> Anyboy know if it's likely? I would think so.
> Dave


Don't get me wrong, I watch the Food Channel a lot. But this would be a BIG waste of bandwidth!

OTOH, Smell-O-Vision is what we need... :lol:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I have some good news for you Dave. The Food Network in HD is not coming, but the company that owns Food Network, DIY Network, Home and Garden TV, Fine Living and now Great American Country plans to launch an HD channel in the 4th quarter of this year that combines programming from all of their channels like Discovery does with Discovery HD Theater.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BAM!! Sorry I just HAD to do that.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. This network is certainly gonna kick it up a notch.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh yea babe


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Adam Richey said:


> LOL. This network is certainly gonna kick it up a notch.


Hey, when there is absolutely nothing else better to watch, Emerl is OK.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, Adam... don't get me wrong, guys, but when your better half cooks as well as mine does, you actually can watch some of these food shows with some degree of enthusiasm, lol. Right now the tv selection is a little thin for me until baseball comes back. 
JM, my brother had his cats toilet trained (with an unused people-toilet) believe it or not, lol... Good picture! Cats are the best.
Dave


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

I think cooking and home shows would benefit tremendously from the added visual detail provided by HD. These type channels are apparantly fairly popular, so I could see the interest in an HD channel or two.

Jeff


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Absolute. ly.

Dave


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

rh26 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I watch the Food Channel a lot. But this would be a BIG waste of bandwidth!
> 
> OTOH, Smell-O-Vision is what we need... :lol:


I don't believe this channel would be priority. I hope not anyway.............


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I hope it's more of a priority than, say, NASCAR. Oh damn... too late.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes, it will be in HD. There is a "combo" channel that will have the best of HGTV, Food, DIY and so on. Kind of like how Universal HD is the best of Sci-Fi, USA and so on. Check out AVS for details. It was announced over a month ago.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Good to hear!


----------

